# Calendar for timeshare weeks, planning



## Aloysius78 (Jun 13, 2013)

Where can I find a list of the timeshare week numbers for 2014?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2013)

is a link on nearly all marketplace pages titled "timeshare planning calendar"

also there are two direct links in the advice section:

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/PlanningCalendar.aspx

http://keysy.com/calendar


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, you can find them in your RCI or II Directory.


----------

